# 2002 suzuki ozark problem



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

With all of the snow we got it was tempting to go out for a ride so i did, no problems what so ever rode for about 2 hours and parked it. (no i was not donig dough-nuts, just crusing around the the powder) It was iced up pretty good so i tried to kick as much of the snow off as possible. Now today i go out to start it and it wont start, tried choking it and everything. Next i tried to shift it into gear and its like the gears are gone. (reverse too)What happened? what sould i do?


Kevin


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

Might have water in the fuel. Try heating the garage up so it is nice and toasty or take a Torpedo heater and aim it towards the front of the machine and let that warm it up. 

I have not started the machines in a month or so. I need to get my propane tanks filled before I even try to fire them up... It is not weather or not they start, I do it because it is not as hard on the machine.


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

What do you know that solved the problem, after it was heated up it fired right up. After you are crusing at a good speed and you let off the gas it kinda spudders and the muffler starts popping and if you let it slow all the way down to a stop then it will stall. Does water in the gas normlly cause that? Im also thinking i need to replace the fuel filter on it too, is that a hard job?


----------



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

try a new plug and some dry gas.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

when mine was doing that the Carb was gummed up I took it apart and cleaned it ..ran good after that


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

If you let it sit for any length of time , use a gas stabilizer or sea foam.


----------

